# Low cost neutering in ma or nh



## buns2luv (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I joined last night (posted an intro). We recently adopted a rescue bunny, he is about 18 mos old and needs to be neutered. When we adopted our first rabbit, she was already spayed. I can't believe it costs from $200-$460 to neuter. We are wondering if anyone in the Ma or Nh area can recommend a low cost spay/neuter place.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know any but just try to remember that you usually get what you pay for when it comes to this. Make sure to ask the vet A LOAD of questions and make sure they know what their doing. Be sure to ask for numbers on how many successful (And unsuccessful) procedures they've had.

I do have to agree that over $300 for a nueter is pretty high though.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 4, 2011)

For that price you could almost afford to come to Daytona Beach and have the neuter done through our program for $65....and get a vacation out of it.


----------



## crimson (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr. Robinson 865 Islington St. Portsmouth NH neutered my rabbit a couple of months ago for $80.00..No problems.


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!
We found a place where we got a low cost spay/neuter ticket and it'll be $85 and an exam of $50. I can deal with that


----------



## majesticmoose (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey buns2love, I was wondering where/how you found that. I am in complete shock, because have been quoted $597 with one vet (after $89 exam) and $472 with another one (incl. pre exam). I knew it won't be cheap and I don't want a hack - but that is completely beyond our means.

Thanks, Barb (we have an 8week old female mini lop who is melting all our hearts)


----------



## curichuk (Jan 27, 2020)

buns2luv said:


> Thanks!
> We found a place where we got a low cost spay/neuter ticket and it'll be $85 and an exam of $50. I can deal with that


Where did u go I have to get my buns spayed/neutered so I am trying to find a good place but obv not expensive


----------



## zuppa (Jan 27, 2020)

Old thread but yeah it's still very expensive and they say rabbits are exotics and we don't do cheaper, cats are welcome.


----------

